# Battery search and removal - BMW 535i



## hisplan1st (Jun 14, 2008)

How do I get to a battery under the rear seat of a 1990 BMW 535i?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check near the front of the bottom cushion for a latch or pull tab.


----------

